
Tanzanian woman presented as a man for 10 years so she could work a mine - k-mcgrady
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-39705424
======
k-mcgrady
NB: Despite the click bait headline it's an interesting article on succeeding
as an entrepreneur in difficult circumstances.

Edit: Post title has been updated (thankfully), I originally had the article
title.

~~~
Aardwolf
She is awesome. I thought from the title the story would end badly for her,
but it ended awesomely.

~~~
MisterPC
Yeah. Is it correct to say that the only reason she could prove her innocence
from the rape charge though is that she at that point revealed she was a
women?

------
js2
Women disguising themselves as men to do "men's work" is probably as old as
time. Here's documentation of women doing so to fight in the US Civil War:

[https://www.archives.gov/publications/prologue/1993/spring/w...](https://www.archives.gov/publications/prologue/1993/spring/women-
in-the-civil-war-1.html)

[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-women-who-
fought-i...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-women-who-fought-in-
the-civil-war-1402680/)

------
cm2012
I had no idea miners could actually hit the jackpot like she did and find
enough gems to become rich with.

